# Train layouts and education



## cfurnari (Aug 2, 2020)

Perhaps this is a pie in the sky idea. Would allowing a few schools to tour or meet in one's layout room, as an after school activity be a useful tool for kids to learn something. Yes I know that insurance may frown upon it. That aside, if it is a possibility, how does one approach the local schools.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

It’s probably pretty easy, you just have to pass it off as a STEM (or STEAM). This shouldn’t be to hard as you could say the layout design and building was engineering, figuring out what radius track to use could be math, the DC or DCC power systems could be call tech and I’m not sure what you could use as the science part. Depending on scale, you could decide the age range that the school could offer the students. And, (this might be where I live) but schools are pretty desperate for some extra curricular activities and would gladly take up on your offer, as long you don’t have a criminal record and the parents are ok with it.


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

I would also suggest saying it's historical in nature if the layout is time specific and modeled after an actual railroad...


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

I think many of the schools would go for this, if you have enough room for it. You may also offer to start a model railroading club at the school. That way you could work with the kids to build a new layout at the school itself. It does require more of a long term commitment though, I would think.

And if you don't mind being associated with a different organization than a school, you could contact your local Boy Scout troops or council. Boy scouts have a merit badge in railroading and with a specific concentration in model railroading. They also have a merit badge in model building that is not railroad specific, but much of model railroading would apply. They are always looking for adult volunteers to work in these specialties as a merit badge counselor and do not require any other contribution or volunteer work (though they will welcome that too).


----------



## 65steam (Dec 18, 2019)

With our kids at home this summer due to COVID, we had weekly themed camps, most of which had application to constructing our model railroad layout. Chemistry (paint, adhesives, foam), electricity and magnetism (wiring, electric motors), robotics and coding (decoders, cv values), structural engineering (framing, bridges), mechanical engineering (gears, steam vs diesel, turntables), urban planning (streets and roads, businesses and industries), architecture, geography (topography, streets and roads, bridges and tunnels, scale).


----------



## cfurnari (Aug 2, 2020)

At this point, I am looking at who in the school district may be a friendly face that could work with me in working with the school. I will likely reach out to the local scouts as well. Covid will likely have an impact on things, as this is a more hands on thing.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Economics: I'll guess all most kids know about trains is that they delay them at a crossing on their way to tee-ball. A lot of us try to model the industries the rails serve, which is a good opportunity to explain what an important part of the economy trains are and what they contributed to the building of this nation.

Human transport: You couldn't always jump on a plane (in your pajamas). Between stagecoaches and jet airliners _the_ way to travel was by rail.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Even more valuable from the school's perspective would be something you can being in, like a small modular layout, or a hands on clinic in making scenery, or something like that.

I can't speak for all schools, but I live in a small town and would just pitch the idea to the principle.


----------



## cfurnari (Aug 2, 2020)

I moved from a suburban area outside NYC, to a rural community outside Nashville. I am basically asking one or two long time local people who might know who would be friendly to the idea. The thought is that I might be looked upon as an outsider, and a friendly face is better than insulting the power that be.


----------

